# cherry wood



## meiling1 (Jul 17, 2014)

hi every one here in central Virginia we have a lot of wild black cherry trees can u use these to smoke with I normaly use oak and hickory


----------



## flash (Jul 17, 2014)

I use wild black cherry all the time. It is my go to wood and i like to mix it with Oak and Pecan depending on what I am smoking.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello.  Flash has ya covered here.  Cherry and pecan is a match made in heaven.  Of course that is if you can't get mesquite!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## venture (Jul 17, 2014)

Cherry mixed with stronger woods?  Awesome!

Enjoy it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

